# Accelerator Series Dataplex Software Frage



## SueLzkoPP (16. April 2012)

Wie im Titel beschrieben geht es um die Dataplexsoftware. Habe ein neues Mainboard einbauen müssen. Der Rest der Hardware ist die Selbe geblieben. Windows hat die neuen Hardware problemlos erkannt und auch die Mainboardtreiber installiert. Nur die Dataplex Software meinte ich solle sie neu installieren. Gesagt getan doch bei der Eingabe meines Keys sagt die Software jetzt immer "This license ist already in use"

Wo kann man sich hinwenden damit der Schlüssel zurückgesetzt wird ? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## SueLzkoPP (23. April 2012)

Für diejenigen die es interessiert: habe das Problem über Support gelöst. Diese angeschrieben und am selben Tag noch Antwort bekommen.

_"If any hardware is changed, the software looks for key parts of your  computer.  A change will not allow the dataplex software to work.  We  need to reset your key.  Please provide me your CD key so i can reset it  for you."

_Den Key geposted und kurze zeit später Antwort bekommen das dieser reseted sei. Funktioniert wieder alles super.
Vieleicht kann man das ja in die FAQ mit aufnehmen. Corsair bzw Nvelo sollten vieleicht mal die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen der Software überdenken. Hardware wird immer gewechselt bzw. getauscht. Dürfte sonst viel Arbeit auf den Support zukommen.


----------



## Bluebeard (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

das Feedback wurde aufgenommen, wir prüfen dies intern.

Zum Thema Support - korrekte Vorgehensweise, das Technical Request Forum ist erste Anlaufstelle - Du kannst dort aber auch Fragen in Deutsch stellen und erhälst die Antwort entsprechend auf Deutsch 

Hier nochmal ein Support FAQ zu Corsair:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/217636-corsair-kundenservice-faq.html


----------

